# Where are the grease fittings on a Farmall H



## n8yjy

I have found most of the obvious ones, but would like to know where they all are.

Thank you 

n8yjy


----------



## rrausch

A few are kinda hidden. There's one on my water pump that's not obvious, and of course one on the clutch throw-out bearing, two on the steering connector, one on each rear axle, one on the main cast-iron support in the front of the radiator. I've got a wide front end, so there are several on the uprights and some more on the tie rods. I know I'm forgetting a few.


----------

